
That No SQL Thing – Document Databases - rayvega
http://ayende.com/Blog/archive/2010/04/11/that-no-sql-thing-ndash-document-databases.aspx?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+AyendeRahien+%28Ayende+%40+Rahien%29
======
sjs382
I built something similar for a report generating project and only halfway
through realized I was doing it "the nosql way".

------
jackfoxy
What about arbitrary joins across a big (100M doc) database?

~~~
epochwolf
A document database doesn't support joins and it's generally not a good idea.
If you really need massive joining on data you use a relational database.

~~~
mrkurt
Document databases _could_ support joins, and occasionally I wish MongoDB
would handle them for me. All the plumbing's there, they just need a query
engine that can take advantage of it.

The great thing about document databases is that you don't have to normalize
them to keep your data structured, but you can normalize if it makes sense.
When you normalize, joins become really handy.

